

NSA Interception in action? Tor developer's computer re-routed - rdl
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140124/10564825981/nsa-interception-action-tor-developers-computer-gets-mysteriously-re-routed-to-virginia.shtml

======
dredmorbius
A key point to recognize is that the salient aspect of State Surveillance
isn't competence, it's impunity.

That's not to say that agents of state security _aren 't_ competent, only that
the needn't be, and that their real power is that they can act without fear of
sanction.

As The Daily Show's John Oliver noted: “We’re not saying anyone broke any
laws, we’re just saying it’s a little bit weird that you didn’t have to.”

Similarly, citizens of the USSR and Eastern Germany were well aware that there
was constant surveillance. What they lacked was any legal power to oppose it
(though the other measures undertaken were ... interesting).

------
gesman
She should secure her laptop for detailed hardware analysis by experts. This
could be fun!

------
synthos
Hanlon's razor‎

Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.

